# Suing For Too Much Sex!



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Found this on a rather neat site:

suing

Only in the USA :lol:

Regards

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh I cant wait to see the TV advert for this one ...


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

8O Frigging amazing   :lol:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

moblee said:


> 8O Frigging amazing   :lol:


oho, thats the best reply.

8) 8)


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

bandaid said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > 8O Frigging amazing   :lol:
> ...


Hi Adrian,

Far too quick :lol:

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris, I'd like the oppoertunity to sue for too much sex.....................




in fact, having some would be nice.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

I have also put this on a US based forum and they don't seem to get it. Even discussing the merits of such an action and what do we see funny in it!

Only in the US eh!

Regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I only thought it made you go blind


----------

